
Ask HN: Privacy policy of HN - TokenDiversity
I feel like this HN should be the leader in terms of setting guidelines for how to handle data and I would love to see a nice privacy policy. Is there someplace I haven&#x27;t looked? The footer doesn&#x27;t have it.
======
techjuice
More then likely they use the following:
[https://www.ycombinator.com/legal/](https://www.ycombinator.com/legal/)

------
howscrewedami
Well, I had no idea. And I've been using Google Cloud for a while now. I
wonder if there any legal consequences in saying that I am a business (when in
reality I'm just trying out their APIs), or if I can get into any kind of
trouble.

~~~
ripexz
Wrong thread, dude :)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14695265](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14695265)

------
Jaruzel
Seconded. I am also curious about old submissions, especially those that did
not get any traction - are the held in the db forever, or are they aged off
and deleted?

I'm expecting that all comments are held forever though.

Finally, who owns my comments, me or HN?

~~~
greenyoda
Regarding comments: you own them, and grant Y Combinator the license to use
them forever, as per
[https://www.ycombinator.com/legal](https://www.ycombinator.com/legal) -

 _" User Content Transmitted Through the Site: With respect to the content or
other materials you upload through the Site or share with other users or
recipients (collectively, “User Content”), you represent and warrant that you
own all right, title and interest in and to such User Content, including,
without limitation, all copyrights and rights of publicity contained therein.
By uploading any User Content you hereby grant and will grant Y Combinator and
its affiliated companies a nonexclusive, worldwide, royalty free, fully paid
up, transferable, sublicensable, perpetual, irrevocable license to copy,
display, upload, perform, distribute, store, modify and otherwise use your
User Content for any Y Combinator-related purpose in any form, medium or
technology now known or later developed."_

